# Anavar only cycle blog



## msquirrel (Jun 28, 2013)

30 yr old been working out for 12 years naturally, I've been pleased with all my results, fitness is so important to me that I cant ever see myself quitting. I need a little excitement and I decided to go on a light compound of anavar 80mg/day(40am  -40pm)  6.5wks .....invested $300.00.   I know all about the debate of a test only cycle for a first cycle but this video had me thinking Gear Talk With Jason Is Anavar Only Good For A First Cycle - YouTube and really swung my decision along with the minimal sides and ability to keep gains. If I gain 5-7lbs of lean muscle and stay under 10% with strength gains I'll be happy. That is my goal.  I dont want to look like an water retained backne obviously this guys cycles, goof!! not at all the look I'm going for.   Whatever gains I get I know it will be strictly from anavar and nothing else. No other variables will come into play they are spot on (diet,training,sleep, etc...) I know my body well enough over the years to know if its reacting to something, and supplements (tried everything out there) dont do a damn thing.  Get ya some caffeine pills for preworkout and some protein which imo isnt even a supplement simply a liquid meal.  Thats all you need for OTC shit. Im not writing my diet down so please just take my word for it please.Its clean as fuck currently in a caloric deficiet .by 300cals.
This is simply a blog that I want to share,strictly anavar and if your looking to add 5-7lbs of some lean muscle as I am . Because 5-7lbs of muscle with the added vascualrity on a 170lbs guy is a huge difference. 


Finished a bulk 2 months ago got up to 182. 14-16%b.f.
Currently In a caloric deficeit  I cannot for the life of me get up to 177lbs while being under 10% but i'd fucking love it if I could on this.
30/M 5'9 170lbs 10% B.F
Lifiting experience :12years
all stats are current and are not P.Rs Im weak as hell right now.
Basic stats
max bench: 315 for 1 
incline DB  115 for 10
squat: deep as fuck. 315 for 12 
Legpress: all are different I know but the one I use fully racked for 8.

Measurements: No pump.
around the shoulders  47" 
Arms 17"
waist 31.5"
quads: 23.5"
calfs. 13.5 small as fuck recently been trying a new program on them an can honestly say I've never felt such a pump on them hours after a session. I'll let you know what that program is if they happen to sky rocket. 
Those are all I measure and all  I care about.  


Goals 175lbs 8-10%b.f 
Bench 315 for 4
.5" to 1" on every bodypart would be ideal.  and hopefully they stick around.


Im trying to upload pics right now so we can get a good before and after hang tight and please no comments like "What a waste of money" "what a fucking noob" etc... remember what my goals are!   A'Saulte!


----------



## asif147 (Nov 4, 2013)

You did a great job by posting these nice pics and descriptions of exotic tourist. This article gives the light in which we can observe the reality.


----------



## asif147 (Jan 22, 2014)

asif147 said:


> You did a great job by posting these nice pics and descriptions of exotic tourist. This article gives the light in which we can observe the reality.



http://plagiarism-checker.co/


----------

